
Edward Snowden lambasts Cameron for sudden privacy u-turn - cm2187
http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/security-software/jon-martindale/edward-snowden-lambasts-cameron-for-sudden-privacy-u-turn/?PageSpeed=noscript
======
deepnet
David Cameron's position is tenuous on this hypocrisy.

The OP downplays it, the Cameron family fortunes derive from a major tax
avoidance scheme for the wealthy.

Ian Cameron's Blairmore Holdings partnered with Panama's Mossack Fonesca for
30 years - to legally hide monies for the wealthy.

His family, _allegedly_ , may still run / profit from this major tax avoidance
scheme for the wealthy - now based in Ireland, home of the 'Dutch Irish
Sandwich' tax avoidance scheme Cameron attacked Google & Facebook for using. *

It is not impossible that Cameron may yet inherit it, ( he has declared
inheriting £300,000 from his fathers estate ) yet lambasts others for tax
avoidance.

He has so far refused to answer questions about 'family business'.

He is planning legislation to curtail tax avoidance - which is legal.

Potentially a conflict of interest.

The Panama leaks suggest that the Blairmore board may have met in the UK which
would make this illegal tax evasion. *

* [http://www.theguardian.com/news/2016/apr/04/panama-papers-da...](http://www.theguardian.com/news/2016/apr/04/panama-papers-david-cameron-father-tax-bahamas)

Meanwhile George Osbourne, UK chancellor of the exchequer, (who taxes the
nation) refuses to answer whether he has benefitied from offshore tax
avoidance - terminating interviews.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-35980409](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-
politics-35980409)

------
mtgx
This seems to be a pattern. Politicians say giving up privacy is no big deal,
but only because they think the new laws or whatever wouldn't affect them
anyway. So it's _your_ privacy they don't care about.

But when it's _their_ privacy and when they get exposed for something or find
out they were spied upon - oh boy, they suddenly turn into _privacy
activists_.

[https://theintercept.com/2015/12/30/spying-on-congress-
and-i...](https://theintercept.com/2015/12/30/spying-on-congress-and-israel-
nsa-cheerleaders-discover-value-of-privacy-only-when-their-own-is-violated/)

I think this applies to everyone. Even those who think that _for themselves_
privacy is not such a big deal. But in reality, they just didn't really think
it through. And when some sensitive data about their private lives gets
exposed, they also suddenly realize how much they do care about it.

I urge you to read that article. It's very insightful.

~~~
deepnet
Also Snowden, Chomsky & Greenwald discuss privacy, terror, Panama & Apple/
FBI.

[https://theintercept.com/2016/03/30/edward-snowden-noam-
chom...](https://theintercept.com/2016/03/30/edward-snowden-noam-chomsky-
glenn-greenwald-a-conversation-on-privacy/)

